# help..with..my..blue....



## LADY B.O.Z.Z. (Nov 13, 2014)

Okay.lol...ol...thankyouthis my. pride n joy......B.O.Z.Z. .....first off any information about him would probably be of great help lol I have yet to see another blue nose that is solid blue not a speck of white nothing I have yet to come across one I can't secondly his head any information is leading to what type of the pit bull terrier he would beI'd be most grateful for rather new to the breed-- I will take any information you guys have to offer...lo


----------



## LADY B.O.Z.Z. (Nov 13, 2014)

Heres..pic


----------



## LADY B.O.Z.Z. (Nov 13, 2014)

Why.wont..pics..post..


----------



## LADY B.O.Z.Z. (Nov 13, 2014)

Hmmm...wth...wont..load.pic


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Considering his colour, it's very unlikely that he's a purebred APBT. Without a pedigree there is no way to tell you his breed, but he's likely mixed with Amstaff or Am Bully, or a few different breeds.


----------



## LADY B.O.Z.Z. (Nov 13, 2014)

thank you so much for answering yeah I read an article somewhere that due to his not having white tips on his paws that was an indication that he wasn't a purebredwhich is fine with me lol he's my baby but he's a head turner most definitely I've had more compliments on the proud mommy ;-) I've had offers to sell him and to breed him because he still has his nuts but the problem there is that I worked in Pit Bull Rescue i foster for rescues here in Southern California...so I will not be multiplying though I would love to have a little mini me of him...â¡â¡â¡I just love watching him I mean his he's got such a beautiful structure and head on him that I love to throw his ball and watch him case and watch his muscle just in a roll under his skin...as I've been told a few times he's exquisite it's quite a sight


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear that you won't be breeding him, there are definitely enough dogs in shelter already! The colour of his paws has little to do with anything, but the fact that he is blue does indicate that there are other breeds than APBT present, as blue is very rare in true American Pit Bull Terriers, but much more common in Staffies and American Bullies. Either way, he is a gorgeous boy and it looks like you keep him in great shape, so good on you.


----------



## LADY B.O.Z.Z. (Nov 13, 2014)

..thank you again......yes we do are walking in our playtime very methodical on that lol he was a rescue actually I saw him on a thread on Facebook went to go get him come to find out he had owners who came in before I could get there to the shelter so I had to wait them out a week for them to relinquish him because they had to other dogs that came in with him and apparently they have a history of these dogs getting out and the fines were too much and they had to meet certain criteria guess that they just weren't willing to do so they relinquished a man I was there bright and early the next day two hours early before they opened to get him he is my first pitbull that I actually own so he is mama's boy.......the previous owners claim to have some sort of papers on him but they're so bitter and upset they refuse to relinquish any sort of paperwork on himhe's been well trained very obedient a little obsessive about his balls lol let me rephrase that: his tennis balls and racket balls toys not his goods hahaha he's just a joy to have and to share My life and home with....


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Awwww. Glad he's such an important part of your life, sounds like he has a great home.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

As BCdogs said it's impossible to tell. He is beautiful though!


----------

